# Play Sand



## nickmcmechan (26 Dec 2008)

Some questions on this

1. if I buy any play sand will it be suitable for aquatic life after washing?

2. what is the suitability for heavy root feeders?

3. will crypts be ok with it after adding root tabs?


----------



## mr. luke (26 Dec 2008)

1) Yes
2)Its ok in my experiences although an active substrate would fair the plants better.
3) its fine for crypts, i grow them in sand great.


----------



## nickmcmechan (26 Dec 2008)

thanks, maybe i should add laterite below the sand or something?


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Dec 2008)

If you decide to use playsand on it's own, it will mean you will have to dose the water column heavier, but i would definatley use a nutritous substrate as it means there is always a source of nutrients, just incase we miss a dose.


----------



## san-ho-zay (27 Dec 2008)

I'm using sand (J. Arthur Bowers lime free grit sand) as a substrate in one tank and it wouldn't be my first choice if I was starting again but it goes OK. I've got a mixture of coarse grit (again it's J. Arthur Bowers from a garden centre) and laterite underneath and I think that helps a lot in terms of nutrients and rooting.


----------

